

Quiz: Just how Kafkaesque is the court that oversees NSA spying? - jpatokal
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2015/05/21/quiz-just-how-kafkaesque-is-the-court-that-oversees-nsa-spying/?3

======
jpatokal
And this kind of thing isn't even a one-off, the "administrative decisions"
for the TSA no-fly list are scarily similar -- even after they were supposedly
knocked down as unconstitutional in 2014.

[http://www.papersplease.org/wp/2015/04/16/feds-change-no-
fly...](http://www.papersplease.org/wp/2015/04/16/feds-change-no-fly-
procedures-to-evade-judicial-review/)

